# Dash Cam recommendations



## mountaingoat (Jul 18, 2015)

Hello everyone 
I'm looking for a dashcam that would be ideal for drivers. I've seen quite a few that are forward facing only with audio, but there are a few dual lens dashcams that record in front of you and behind you. Are there any experienced drivers who can recommend a good dashcam?
Thank you.


----------



## R44KDEN (Jul 7, 2015)

This is what I use. Bought it on Amazon as an out of box special so it was 50% off.
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00KRNSU7U/?tag=ubne0c-20


----------



## DexNex (Apr 18, 2015)

I use a GoPro on a 20-min loop. Already had a GoPro.


----------



## Uber-Doober (Dec 16, 2014)

R44KDEN said:


> This is what I use. Bought it on Amazon as an out of box special so it was 50% off.
> http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00KRNSU7U/?tag=ubne0c-20


^^^
That one I like. 
I wonder how much recording time a 64 Gig card gives it, and does it loop the card automatically when it fills up or what? 
If there's an accident and the card is almost full and you don't shut off the ignition does it overwrite the card? 
The ones that are in the cars at work only turn on and turn off ten secs before and ten secs after a predetermined G force, like going over speed bumps too fast etc.


----------



## urdead (Jul 15, 2015)

I use Vicovation Marcus 5.


----------



## Simon (Jan 4, 2015)

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00G30W71G/?tag=ubne0c-20


----------



## Shimrod (Aug 25, 2015)

I once drove the marketing manager for uber in Brisbane and he basically said a dashcam recording the customer was a legal no-no as there were no signs. I had a uniden 820. All I did was turn the audio off as that was what he was most concerned about.


----------



## GrandpaD (Jul 29, 2015)

While not applicable to Brisbane, here's a site that lists the laws power US state regarding cameras & pax notification. 
http://www.palmvid.com/content/support/legal-information-regarding-audio-and-video-recording.html

I use a Falcon Zero F-360 - dual channel with audio. Fits over most rear view mirrors. I have notification signage displayed.


----------



## ReviTULize (Sep 29, 2014)

See this thread for my setup

https://uberpeople.net/threads/a-forum-wiki-for-new-members.31156/#post-438795


----------



## AintWorthIt (Sep 30, 2014)

I'm a member of the Falcon Zero club. Once you get used to the mirror it's worth every penny. Think you can get them for around $100 on Ebay. I recommend it.


----------



## JimS (Aug 18, 2015)

Right now I use DailyRoads Voyager on the Android. It's forward only, but with audio. Allows me to not disclose recording. It tracks your GPS location simultaneously with your fwd facing cam.


----------



## Desert Driver (Nov 9, 2014)

mountaingoat said:


> Hello everyone
> I'm looking for a dashcam that would be ideal for drivers. I've seen quite a few that are forward facing only with audio, but there are a few dual lens dashcams that record in front of you and behind you. Are there any experienced drivers who can recommend a good dashcam?
> Thank you.


Dual channel is the only way to go. When driving U/L, it's important to have video of what's going on inside the car.


----------



## ballparkboys (Jan 30, 2015)

mountaingoat said:


> Hello everyone
> I'm looking for a dashcam that would be ideal for drivers. I've seen quite a few that are forward facing only with audio, but there are a few dual lens dashcams that record in front of you and behind you. Are there any experienced drivers who can recommend a good dashcam?
> Thank you.


I too am a Falcon Zero user! In NC its a one party record state, meaning that only one party needs to know there is recording happening. Being that I'm the one party, it works out great. Vast majority of people have no clue they are being recorded as it looks like a normal rear view mirror. I dont use the night time settings as there is really no need. My only complaint is it would be nice if you could change the vertical plane of the cameras because when you tilt your mirror too far one way or the other, the camera may not be tilted exactly right. The instructions suck but once you figure out the menus, its great. Turns on automatically, turns off automatically, loop records several hours, volume on or off, 1 camera record or 2, etc....
Any guy who drives without a webcam is a nut. This is purely CYA....
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00E56WY18/?tag=ubne0c-20


----------



## Greg_G (Aug 24, 2015)

What's the point in recording your trips?


----------



## ReviTULize (Sep 29, 2014)

Greg_G said:


> What's the point in recording your trips?


https://uberpeople.net/threads/a-forum-wiki-for-new-members.31156/#post-438795


----------



## DB2448 (Jun 30, 2015)

mountaingoat said:


> Hello everyone
> I'm looking for a dashcam that would be ideal for drivers. I've seen quite a few that are forward facing only with audio, but there are a few dual lens dashcams that record in front of you and behind you. Are there any experienced drivers who can recommend a good dashcam?
> Thank you.


This is the one I use






$15 plus around $15 for a 32gb card I believe on Amazon. Memory card got corrupted once so had to get a new card. Haven't really encountered any significant problems other than the suction cup is weak and the charger doesn't stay in unless you wiggle it around the cigarette lighter.


----------



## Guest (Sep 28, 2016)

DexNex said:


> I use a GoPro on a 20-min loop. Already had a GoPro.


20 minute loop, huh? How long do you save your video footage for?


----------



## DexNex (Apr 18, 2015)

I just save a loop, if needed. 99% of the time I am just deleting all when the memory card is full.


----------



## yojimboguy (Mar 2, 2016)

Well, here's the thing. If you're only concerned about traffic accidents, short loops and limited recording times don't mean a whole lot. You'll know there was an accident and you can save the recording pretty much immediately, and then record over and over again on the SD card.

But if you want a record of customer interactions, in case one of them accuses you of misconduct, that's a whole nother kettle of fish. You can't EVER set the camera to simply record over the old material once the card fills. You might not hear of an accusation for days or even weeks. You need to save every second of footage for days or weeks to maintain a record of what really happened. And I don't personally want to be changing cards in my car during my time out driving. In my opinion that requires a card with a 64gb or better memory, AND the discipline to upload it every night to your home computer or some other external storage device.


----------



## Guest (Sep 28, 2016)

Honestly, I'm not concerned about traffic accidents. I'm only concerned about crazy females. We live in a "guilty until proven innocent" society these days. Then again, I drive mainly in the early mornings, so I'm transporting professionals to work primarily. I'm just wondering if I'm making too much work for myself by uploading the video for most rides and saving to a folder on my computer.


----------



## FRANK KEI (Dec 6, 2017)

I have two Opia2 which provides the best qualities. I had tried a few and none of them can see the license plate as clear as Opia2


----------

